# eure traum-frames



## koRnetto (27. Januar 2007)

hey,
mich interessiert einfach mal, was so euer traum bmxrahmen wäre, wenn ihr nicht auf das geld achten müsstet...
weil ich persönlich musste für mich feststellen, dass es viele schöne rahmen gibt, aber ich kenne keinen wo ich sage: "wooah, den muss ich haben!"
wollt einfach mal sehn, was dem forum so gefällt!
am besten gebt ihr bei exoten nen bild und ein paar daten dazu!

gruß koRnetto


----------



## Son (27. Januar 2007)

pornicious "BMX" gallery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koRnetto (27. Januar 2007)

jaja schon klar, aber es geht mir jetzt mehr drum, welchen rahmen DU dir holen würdest, und nicht wie schön und trendy die bikes der pros aussehen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. Januar 2007)

Findest du nicht, dass kann man mit Leuten über ICQ oder dem Park, Straße, Trail, Dirt was auch immer besprechen?

Interessant wie ich durch das BMX Fahren zum BMX Fahrer werde. Die ganze Mentalität gestaltet sich um. Früher hätte ich bei den Streetbikes noch irgendwelche Favoriten gehabt, aber Heute bin ich eigentlich mit meinem Sputnic zufrieden. Es ist kurz, leicht und hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Ergo habe ich keinen.

Klar ist der Thread irgendwie dämlich. Ich finde aber diesen Teil der Frage nicht uninteressant. 

Wenn sich keiner dafür interessiert stirbt er halt.


----------



## NeuSSer (27. Januar 2007)

hab einen sputnic  einen besseren kann ich mir kaum vorstellen ausser dem stroatcoaster aus titan   das wär sahne


----------



## Flatpro (27. Januar 2007)

ich fahr meinen rahmen bisser kaputt is oer ich einfach n neuen will und was mir dann grad in dem moment gefällt wird geholt... traumrahmen gibbet nich!


----------



## Knacki1 (27. Januar 2007)

Grimreaper titan und Sunday. Aber bin zufrieden mit meinen 2800gr Stahl...


----------



## wannabe_old (27. Januar 2007)

ich mag meinen


----------



## >>Bullet<< (28. Januar 2007)

Ich mag meinen auch
Solang er hält und ich gut damit fahren kann bleibt der auch schön da =)


----------



## Misanthrop (29. Januar 2007)

20.725" Top Tube
75.5° HTA
71.5° STA
13 - 14" CS
Pretty much tapered Chainstay like on this MTB ( http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/Ganelli1.jpg )
achja und normaler Steueratz nich dieser integrated Mist


----------



## crossie (29. Januar 2007)

mr street pro schrieb:


> ich mag meinen



ich mag deinen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (29. Januar 2007)

ich weiß


----------



## BenjaminB (30. Januar 2007)

also ich bin mit meinem kleinen(großen) fit sehr zufrieden! ist auch irgendwie ein traumrahmen


----------



## wannabe_old (30. Januar 2007)

falsch, ist definitiv einer!


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht ein Custom Solid... Ansonsten gibts so viele tolle.


----------



## -cedric- (1. Februar 2007)

macneil bibi...... verdammt schön und 2,1 kg


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (1. Februar 2007)

mutiny burlish
haha kommt am märz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rLr (1. Februar 2007)

SPUTNIC    


oder so nen S3 der würde mir auch gefallen die Sunday sind auch geil.


----------



## AerO (1. Februar 2007)

fahr meinen. wobei mir das ding grad nicht so gefällt.


----------



## Kleeener (10. Februar 2007)

Volume...ich kenn keinen der Volume fährt, aber die Rahmen sind echt geil....

und da könnt ihr alle jetzt sagen was ihr wollte, ich find die extrem geil!


----------



## Mr.Brunox (15. Februar 2007)

Twnty - french kiss der is richtg pral


----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2007)

ahhhhhh, deine mama is richtig geil.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Februar 2007)

rein optisch gefällt mir der hawk gut.
Mein aktueller Rahmen ist blöderweise einer der hässlichsten...aber ich komm auch mit klar.


----------



## derdani (20. Februar 2007)

^^einsicht ist der beste weg zur besserung hannes


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Februar 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> ^^einsicht ist der beste weg zur besserung hannes



Gab nie eine Einsicht...ich fand den Rahmen schon beim Kauf (optisch) beschissen  Aber weil Komplettrad - passt schon.


----------



## Mr.Brunox (21. Februar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ahhhhhh, deine mama is richtig geil.


 ich würde mal ned mein maul so aufreißen du nuttesohn


----------



## agent_steed (22. Februar 2007)

das ist echt unter aller kanone hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (22. Februar 2007)

nur weil du keine hast


----------



## RISE (22. Februar 2007)

Mr.Brunox schrieb:


> ich würde mal ned mein maul so aufreißen du nuttesohn



Kannst du bitte mal aufhören, hier ständig andere Leute zu beleidigen oder irgendwelche Sprüche abzulassen? Du bist noch nicht mal einen Monat hier und wenn das so weitergeht, dann werden es keine zwei.


----------



## kanguru91 (22. Februar 2007)

Da freut sich unsere allseits beliebte Mr.Brunox doch schon sehnlichst drauf! Ich allerdings auch


----------



## kanguru91 (8. März 2007)

Ich finde den Mankind Asadi und den UNITED Squad ganz cool


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

demnächst wieder nen neuen rahmen an start haben werde... 100% made in D! *yeah*


----------



## D-StreeT (19. März 2007)

Mal meinen Traumrahmen einfach selber gezeichnet...







... und das Bike gleich dazu


----------



## betonp!lz (19. März 2007)

setzen,sechs!

mein traum rahmen is der aitken!


----------



## F4ll3N (19. März 2007)

ja der aitken  und der hawk aber der soll ja leider nich so der burner sein von der verarbeitung her


----------



## D-StreeT (21. März 2007)

betonp!lz schrieb:


> setzen,sechs!



aha...

Sagt mir viel. Man merkt gleich, was gefällt und was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeBro (4. April 2007)

ich komm mit meinem haro rahmen gut klar und fahr den bisser kaputt is dann guck ich ma weiter aber en eastern ace of spades (auch wenn schon älter) is sehr geil


----------

